# Can I smoke ribs then bake



## adrian weber (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2016)

You can Hot Smoke, 225+ for a couple hours and finish in the oven...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes you can begin cooking in the smoker and finish in the oven., Your kitchen will smell like smoke.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> Yes you can begin cooking in the smoker and finish in the oven., Your kitchen will smell like smoke.



Problem?????[emoji]128514[/emoji]

Yes, you can finish in the oven, I keep my oven at my smoker temp thou.


----------



## wade (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes you can finish in the oven. It makes the kitchen smell lovely.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

It's done all the time!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a 95º day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

